# Impose for Vasey Grass Control



## jsborn (Dec 8, 2019)

Can Impose be sprayed effectively after last cutting to control Vaseygrass without causing harm to the Russel Bermuda in my hay field ?
I would like to spray entire field since there are many spots of Vaseygrass sprouting up. seems like to many to ride around spot spraying. 
I am in South Ga and last cutting will be late September or so.

Thanks


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

I met with some farmers a few weeks back that had done that very thing after their last cutting and results were ok. Didn’t indicate any issues the next season on their bermuda.


----------

